# Fiberglass Speaker Enclosure



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

well i was originally thinking of making a split audiotube but i couldnt find and 6" pipe anywhere where i live and i liked the idea of my speakers pointing at me instead of straight back. so i bout some fiberglass resin and mat and went to town. this is my first time using fiberglass so it nothing pretty but it works. lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice job man.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

thanks man. 'aint pretty but should do the trick


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

All that matters is whether or not it sounds good. Do you have tunes now? TaDa!!!!
Nice job


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

lol thanks


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

*looks really good man:rockn:*


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Wish I had some music when I ride


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

well i have only had i for a short while now but it is definately a great investment.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice job!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Here's my first attempt at fiber glassing. With time and patients almost anything is possible.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

yeah i have looked at yours before. its nice. way cleaner than mine. did you cover yours in body filler then paint it?


----------

